# Costume ideas



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey!This is for everyone to share costume ideas!Come on everybody!We all some good ideas somewhere!
I've already posted some of mine,but I'll put them down again.
-satan's elves instead of santa's elves,Goddess of Lightning,Goddess of all evil,road kill,papa smurf(you can be a dead papa smurf,this is great if your pregnant!),a balloon bouquet,an evil Mary Poppins,a banshee,a spider victim,a rock-n-roll headbanger that was killed in a moshpit,an undertaker,grim reeper,a very gay mobster,an evil teletubbie,date raped and killed victim......
I have many more ideas.I'll post them later.If anyone wants to know how we did one of the costumes just ask!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Apex Fear (Sep 28, 2003)

I knew someone who went to a party in a cardboard box paited brown with brass handles on front. Attached to the top were a small lamp, alarm clock, 2 tipped over wine glasses, and comdom packages.... She was a "one night stand" [:0]LOL
It was funny, and the hit of the party I might add.

Apex 

"Now, be a good little ghoulie! Eat all your brains. Make sure your horror homework's done. Tonite's a special nite for all those insane to stay out late and have some fun..."-Rayven Fear FSSSK


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

Halloween = Scary. the other 364 days you can dress up in ur "Funny costumes". Just my opinon, and I hold strong to it!

All is done


----------



## Apex Fear (Sep 28, 2003)

Misfit,
That is cool! I prefer Scary or at least morbid myself, But one of the great joys of this holiday is the diversity! We may enjoy scary/morbid someone else may express themselves as funny/goofy and that is ok too.. it is all in the name of fun and creativity... That is my view and I hold to it as well.

Apex 

"Now, be a good little ghoulie! Eat all your brains. Make sure your horror homework's done. Tonite's a special nite for all those insane to stay out late and have some fun..."-Rayven Fear FSSSK


----------



## Xandon (Sep 22, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Misfit_
> 
> Halloween = Scary. the other 364 days you can dress up in ur "Funny costumes". Just my opinon, and I hold strong to it!
> 
> All is done


exactly 

"a pumpkin tree!"
"NOO! A Halloween Tree!"


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Halloween is "the day of the dead".People used to dress up as "the dead" so that the actual dead that would come out that night would think they were one of them and wouldn't take their souls...I'm just upholding the history of Halloween!
I'm funny and goofy all year around.Halloween is the one night that you can dress up as scary as hell and I do...
So anyone.....any more costume ideas?

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm gonna be a winter vampire this year.It's like a normal vampire,but then without so much black and more white and blue.Plus it comes with snowflakes,icecycles,and ice to put all over you.
I'm gonna make my own cape out of old white sheets,sew them all together and make it look all dirty...as if I've been walking around in the snow for years...
does anybody have any ideas as to extra things I can use with my costume?Any suggestions will help...
I usually make my own costume but I saw the vampire set in a magazine and ordered it right away!
My mom wants to be that ghost with that thing around her head in "Thirteen Ghosts",but we need to find something to make the headthing from.It has to be light so she can walk around with it all night...any ideas?

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Wolfenhowie (Oct 14, 2002)

Alright GYM, this one's for you:
How about a cardboard box hanging from your shoulders down to your knees. In front, How should I say, a certain part of the male anatomy (FAKE OF COURSE!!!), with a handkerchief over it-for modesty. Have people peek under, and then guess what you are.

A "MALE BOX"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I have been wanting to go to bars on Halloween like this! See if I win for originality. I like the to dress SCARY though!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

See I knew some of you had ideas!I'm just not sure if thats the comstume idea I was waiting for.......lol

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Come on people!Humor me and put down some ideas........what do you gotta do around here to get somebody to post a message????

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

How about the ***** From Hell,dress up in a sexy outfit with a devil's tail and some horns?How about Carrie after she got the pig's blood dumped on her?How about Pyscho babysitter(put fake blood on your face and dress and bring a fake meat cleaver and a fake kid's head(or doll)?Possessed Barbie(blond wig with gashes to the face)and the letters MATELL sewn on the backside.Maybe have a fake deed to the townhouse that you and Ken once owned!

rod spain


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Oh Rod,I love the way you think! the whole babysitter thing is new to me and so is the barbie! Ok,so my mom's decided to go as *****(victim of Jack the Ripper) and my stepdad's going as jack the Ripper....my bf won't tell me what he's gonna be.It's a surprise.He always has the weirdest costume ideas...
I'm inviting people who have never been to a Halloween party before so I promised them I'd make a list of ideas for them. I've been looking around at other sites,but I have to say this site has the most original ideas and I love new things so keep 'em coming!!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## designladyt (Oct 14, 2003)

One of the funniest costumes I've done and won with was Tippy from the Birds. I dressed in a 60's suit with a pillbox hat. In the hat I put a windup music box part. I put wires out the top of the hat with birds on it. I could wind it and the birds flew around my head. I hot glued birds to the suit and put fake blood on it.

I went as a giant bingo dobber last year to my bingo hall. I glued two trash cans end to end and spray painted them yellow. I put a giant ball on top of them. Then I used plasic lettering on the front.

Went as a wear wolf in college to work at Mcdonalds. I was too scary
so they wouldn't let me work behind the counter. I glued hair and latex on my face. Did the Laun Channy thing and my nose was pulled up. My own room mate didn't know me.
I also did the Monkey from Wizard of OZ. Made the mask out of Sculpty clay. I made it in two parts so it would move.
I was a giant fly one year. Made the wings with saran wrap and wire. I used black electrical tape for veins. I made a huge butt out of foam. The head was an old hair dryer case that was round with Bike reflectors for eyes. 
I'm almost 50 and never had a costume that didn't win lol.

Designladyt


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey Mandy, how about dyeing your hair light blue, maybe with darker blue tones on the underneath (a la Christina Aguilara) or dark blue tips. And what about ice blue contacts, or if you go all out with white and blue colours, red eyes could be very striking. You could try layering a lot of light fabrics or cheesecloth for an airy look...I don't know, but I keep on thinking of the Bride of Frankenstein, with her arms all wrapped in white bandages down to the fingertips, then a sleeveless white shift over top. 

I knew a guy who once went out as a bag of garbage. He took an oversize black trash bag and cut leg and arm holes out of it, stuffed it with papers, and smeared dirt on his face, then glued loads of disgusting things to the bag like banana peels, dirty diapers, coffee filters, etc. Way gross!


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

That whole hair idea is great!I was gonna just dye it white,but the whole icy blue is a great idea!I'm doing that! My sister is wearing a velvet black dress,gothic looking.She died her hair black already so...,she's going as a witch(she already tried on her costume and she looks sooooo cool!). My little sister rented a costume( a 1800's dress) and she's gonna be a vampire.We're curling her hair like the little girl in "interview with the vampire",she's got the fake teeth and blood. My other sister is going as the sorceress of all evil,she's got a black dress and a gold cape wear the collar folds around her whole head(very cool!). My stepdad is goung as Jack the ripper and got the whole costume thing down(I love his tophat!!!!),and we're gonna put a little spiderweb on him for the whole old look...
My mom made her own costume and I must say she does look like a ***** from those days(shouldn't I be ashamed of her???)lol
So we're doing a whole different costume thing this year then what we usually do,but I'm sure it's gonna be fun!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Last year and the year before I dressed up as Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas. It was pretty easy to make and everybody loved it, and I was the only one dressed as it! To make the costume I bought a dress from a thrift shop, cut the hem ragged, and sewed on patches with yarn. I put red hair spray in and painted my face white with black stitches drwan on with eyeliner. I got some long fake eyelashes and red lipstick and white tights for my arms and legs, with stitches drwan onto them. On my feet I wore black and white striped socks and ankle boots. It was my favorite Halloween costume EVER! [}]


----------



## artnerd18 (Aug 23, 2004)

Last year and the year before I dressed up as Sally from The Nightmare Before Christmas. It was pretty easy to make and everybody loved it, and I was the only one dressed as it! To make the costume I bought a dress from a thrift shop, cut the hem ragged, and sewed on patches with yarn. I put red hair spray in and painted my face white with black stitches drwan on with eyeliner. I got some long fake eyelashes and red lipstick and white tights for my arms and legs, with stitches drwan onto them. On my feet I wore black and white striped socks and ankle boots. It was my favorite Halloween costume EVER! [}]


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

A stutter.....hehe

I just watched that movie this past weekend with my daughter. Got to love it.

If you get scared, you will like it. If I scare you, I will LOVE IT.


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

mady here are costume ideas ice imp (Blue Devil with wings and tail) demon soldier (football shoulder pads with spiked skulls glued to ends with skull facepaint) semi truck roadkill (black paint on your car wheels and run over a t shirt) thats all i got

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

I like the ice imp idea and the demon soldier. We've done roadkill before and everyone loved the costume! I'm thinking about going as a dead cheerleader this year to a party, but just can't think of an original idea of how I died....any ideas?

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I started getting into dressing for TOTers after I went to a Renaissance festival about 5 years ago and bought an outfit... after you spend that kind of money for something, you want to get your money's worth! So, for my TOTers that first year, I dressed as a wench! 

The next 3 years, someone I knew from faire had a Halloween party and the rule was no faire garb that had been seen before, but no one wanted to go in garb anyway, since we'd worn it all summer! The first year I had little notice and few ideas, so I went as "Friday Night (single style)" - PJs and bunny slippers, big bowl of popcorn and a movie tucked under my arm. No prizes, but boy, was I comfortable! The next year, I got a bit bolder. Actually, all I wanted to do was wear my ballgown skirt! I'd paid good money for it and didn't ever go to big, fancy parties. So, I ordered a "Frederick's" style corset and borrowed a coat and collar, got COOL fangs (just 2 caps that you make a kind of bridge for) and went as a dominatrix vampire (I had a bunch of tiny whips & stuff too). I won half of "best couple," even though I went alone and the guy who won the other half had a date! (They had a cool couple costume - he went as a vampire and she went as his victim: long, flowy nightgown (very Victorian), pale makeup, ribbon in her hair, bite marks on his neck). Fabulous!). 2 years ago, I went as part of a trio: The Sanderson Sisters (from Hocus Pocus). We studied the movie and made notes on the costumes starting in August! Well, 2 of us did. The third one kind of threw something together at the last minute, but we still looked pretty good. I had the black & purple hair that my friend's dad (a stylist) did up into the sideways point, the apron with the rings, and everything. We won "best couple" (they didn't have a category for teams). 

No party last year (the couple that threw it divorced) and no one's stepped up to the plate yet to have one. I dressed as a witch last year, just for the TOTers, and wore a black velvet dress and a pointy had. Basic, but felt like I'd made SOME effort for the kids. This year, I want a NEW hat! I should check around and see if anyone needs to borrow my old hat (can't be seen in the same one). 

Next year, we'll be throwing the party. I need this year's little movie party as rehearsal. 

If anyone wants to do a wench costume, I have some excellent resources for making most of the pieces pretty simply (patternless). The bodice is the toughest, but you can usually find some on ebay (I'm going to be selling a few for a friend in the next week or so)

Other ideas I've seen: Devil in a Blue Dress, Little Red Riding Hood & the Big Bad Wolf, Morticia & Gomez Addams, don't forget the Suave Vampire & his Victim, I've never seen (but would love to) someone do Charlie Brown's ghost (w/ the multiple holes & the bag full of rocks).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

Mellisa that's so cool! My cousin and I were talking about going as the Sanderson sisters, but we don't have a 3rd person yet. I'm thinking about asking my Mom or one of my sisters...If you have any pictures I'd love to see them!!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

Mandy: There are no pictures! (sob!) No one in my trio had a camera, and although I remember posing for several pictures (with the twisted lip & all), we can't find anyone who was there that has a picture! I'm still trying!! The vampire costume pic is in my album (link below). My Mary costume ROCKED! I had a burgandy bodice, black & white check skirt (still upstairs somewhere), the overskirt, apron, hair, everything but the cloak (b/c we were going to be inside all night). I got the DVD and watched it over & over again, and paused to take notes. If a picture ever materializes, I'll post it (coincidentally, I just sent another email out to the hostess, b/c I remembered someone else who might have taken a pic).

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

just wanted to add that since i havent managed to procure a cheap wedding dress in my size,im making a chemise and skirt in white for my costume to wear with my dead make up. may add a wimple with veil.

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

mandy as a way you died as a cheer kleader fell of top of pyramid and broke your neck 

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

leader*

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

That's a good idea, but I was hoping for more blood and gore....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

broken necks can be fairly gory and if u want alot of gore you landed on upturned water sprinkler spike

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

your jealous football player boyfreind killed you in a fit of jealousy? you and he crashed your car coming home from a homecoming pep rally? you went thru the window? a fellow cheerleader "freind" killed you so she could get your spot as head cheerleader? lab accident in science class cuz you werent paying attention?

all things considerd, i'll take the zero.


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

God I love the way you people think!!!!!!!!

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

mandy also caught in fire at home ec accident at woodshop class(big owies) thats about all i got

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## spookhead (Aug 25, 2004)

A really fun idea I came up with this summer is animal masks. The cheep plasic ones you find in zoo gift shops are actually really creepy. I've got a penguin and a girraffe, and I wear them around the house sometimes. My mom freaks out when she sees me, it's very funny. So some sort of serial killer with an animal mask...

My other idea for this year is an egyptian priestess who is slightly rotted. I would paint my skin gold, dress up all egyptian, and have my cheeks rotting out. This involves some tricky makeup though, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to pull it off.

~The Scare Queen~


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm with artnerd18...going as Sally from Nightmare Before Christmas has always been my favorite (I actually did it twice, but not 2 years in a row).

My 2nd two favorites were: Headless horseman with the pumpkin head. Dressed in black, cape, and big black boots, sword and fake blood around the neck region...then found a pumpkin that would accomodate my cranium...hollowed it out from the bottom so that I could place it over my head. I cut out the face to line up with my eyes and mouth....dark makeup around the eye area etc. to hide any exposed skin. The pumpkin NEEDS a little bubble wrap or something to pad the weight of it on your head - they tend to be surprisingly heavy over time LOL. I wore this to the office and worked in it all day..NO JOKE! 

3rd favorite was the "ghost" of a drowning victim. This is pretty intense...I don't suggest doing any last minute shopping at your local grocery store in this costume (one little kid screamed "Daddy what is that?!?!?!") Lots of latex makeup to look like your skin is peeling off, then cover with grey and light blue makeup. Damp, dirty, torn clothes that look like they have been decomposing as well, and a little seaweed helps. 
Good luck! Let us know what you actually go with


----------



## Mandy (Sep 22, 2003)

The ghost of a drowing victim sounds so cool!! Hope you wouldn't mind if I "steal" that idea from you.....

"something's underneath my bed....."


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

Mandy ~ I would be honoured. I think that is exactly why we all post here


----------



## ExtremeSFX (Aug 26, 2004)

Just to let you know: Extreme SFX has a huge range of halloween contact lenses, even more than lensquest and our prices are better. Check out our selection at

www.extremesfx.com


----------

